# Michael Moore: Newtown Photos Will End NRA



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know about you guys - but I can't stand this creep:

Michael Moore: Newtown Photos Will End NRA - Talk Radio News ServiceTalk Radio News Service










"How on earth could anyone not spring into action the very next moment after seeing the bullet-riddled bodies of these little boys and girls?" Moore wrote.

Filmmaker Michael Moore believes that if photos from December's Newtown massacre are released, then the National Rifle Association will be finished.

While not explicitly calling for the photos to be published, Moore said on his blog Wednesday that the photos will likely be made public at one point or another. Once they do, Moore said, "it will be the day the debate on gun control will come to an end."

"How on earth could anyone not spring into action the very next moment after seeing the bullet-riddled bodies of these little boys and girls?" Moore wrote.

The director of the pro-gun control documentary "Bowling for Columbine" compared the photo's potential release to the Emmett Till photos in the lead-up to the civil rights movement and photographs of the My Lai massacre during the Vietnam war, both of which shifted the national conversation on controversial issues.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

That is both outrageous and disgusting to suggest using the corpses of these murdered children for the shock value of disturbing public opinion for political purposes - but that type of smear tactic is what this guy does with his movie-making all the time. Utterly despicable misanthrope who makes extremist viewpoints propaganda films. Surprised he doesn't make porno videos.

The NRA could easily counter with the crime scene photographs of people who have been tortured, raped, beaten and killed because their homes were invaded and they did not have weapons to defend themselves against the criminals. We could start with the Connecticut doctor's family whose wife and daughters were raped and murdered after beating the doctor senseless, then setting the house on fire. 

I am just as saddened by the deaths of those school children as anyone, but it is unconscionable for people to exploit those murders for advancing their own political agenda.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> That is both outrageous and disgusting to suggest using the corpses of these murdered children for the shock value of disturbing public opinion for political purposes - but that type of smear tactic is what this guy does with his movie-making all the time. Utterly despicable misanthrope who makes extremist viewpoints propaganda films. Surprised he doesn't make porno videos.
> 
> The NRA could easily counter with the crime scene photographs of people who have been tortured, raped, beaten and killed because their homes were invaded and they did not have weapons to defend themselves against the criminals. We could start with the Connecticut doctor's family whose wife and daughters were raped and murdered after beating the doctor senseless, then setting the house on fire.
> 
> I am just as saddened by the deaths of those school children as anyone, but it is unconscionable for people to exploit those murders for advancing their own political agenda.


Ya gotta remember, these are the same people who believe _never let a good crisis go to waste_.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

» Anti-gun Hypocrite Michael Moore?s Bodyguard Arrested for Unregistered Gun Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

I'm also willing to bet Moore owns a gun.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Him, Bloomberg and Feinstein. They need them for protection. We need to rely on the police. We're just commoners.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually it isn't a big deal. The only people that pay attention to him are idiots anyway.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fieny has a CCW and carries a 38sp revolver last I heard. Bloomie has a a detail a Libyan ambassador could only dream of....



inceptor said:


> Him, Bloomberg and Feinstein. They need them for protection. We need to rely on the police. We're just commoners.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

The level of ignorance astonishes me.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The Declaration of Independence: A Transcription

IN CONGRESS, July 4, 1776.
_
The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America,

When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to *assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them*, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation._

Declaration of Independence - Text Transcript

EXTREME IGNORANCE...But there irrelevant for being from 1776...


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

What are the statistics for Switzerland where it's required for nearly every adult male to own & maintain a gun?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

In Switzerland its normal for ex-military to keep there small arms at home after completing duty.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Actually it isn't a big deal. The only people that pay attention to him are idiots anyway.


You do understand there are a lot if idiots out there.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> » Anti-gun Hypocrite Michael Moore?s Bodyguard Arrested for Unregistered Gun Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> I'm also willing to bet Moore owns a gun.


Yes, he owns guns - Funny thing is - Moore is a life time member of the NRA. He won NRA shooting competitions as a kid.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

The only thing that gets me with people like Michael Moore is they are such whimp's. They do not want you to be able to have a firearm but they want their bodyguards. If he is so hell bent on no firearms then he should do away with his bodyguards, but that want happen. He is a whimp, peroid!


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

JPARIZ said:


> Actually it isn't a big deal. The only people that pay attention to him are idiots anyway.


It is a big deal! These are the same idiots that have elected Mr. Obama to office twice...and all of the other America-Hating politicians that are currently in office...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I think we need to release photos of aborted babies, murdered in the womb. Maybe with before pictures made by ultrasound to show them alive and moving around. Kinda like the way the news media shows before pictures of other child murder victims.
Just a thought.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Wonder how he explains the surge in NRA membership since Newtown?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder why the hell anyone would give a damn what Michael Moore thinks?


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Let us see shall we???
Although I have mortality rate 2010 vs FBI murder statistics for 2009. One year apart...

FASTSTATS - Deaths and Mortality
Deaths and Mortality

(Data are for the U.S. and are final 2010 data; For the most recent preliminary data see Deaths: Preliminary Data for 2011 Adobe PDF file [PDF - 1.7 MB])

Number of deaths: 2,468,435
Death rate: 799.5 deaths per 100,000 population
Life expectancy: 78.7 years
Infant Mortality rate: 6.15 deaths per 1,000 live births

Number of deaths for leading causes of death:

Heart disease: 597,689
Cancer: 574,743
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 138,080
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 129,476
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 120,859
Alzheimer's disease: 83,494
Diabetes: 69,071
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,476
Influenza and Pneumonia: 50,097
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 38,364

2009 FBI Murder Statistics By State And Type Of Weapon Used

Summary:

Murders total - 13636
Murders with handguns - 6452 (47.32%)
Murders with rifles - 348 (2.55%)
Murders with shotguns - 418 (3.07%)
Murders with unknown firearms - 1928 (14.14%)
Murder with knives or cutting instruments - 1825 (13.38%)
Murders with other weapons - 1864 (13.67%)
Murders with hands, fists, feet etc.. - 801 (5.87%)

Summary of the 2009 crime statistics - HERE

List of Murders by state and types of weapon used - HERE

So I think it is`safe to say the evil black gun debate is nonsense.
OOOPS... that takes common sense :shock:


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Obama did say at the beginning of his first term "fundamental change", need we hear more?


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Moore is an ass. 
I ignore asses.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I think pictures of bullet ridden or burnt, dead Jewish children ( and adults), by the Nazi's, should make us want to keep ALL guns and magazines, all the more.


----------

